# Making the switch



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I just want to know if anyone knows of any good wholesalers who deliver (I live in Reno so that would be an issue) and how to switch over? I've heard that doing it gradually can be hard on their system, but I've also heard the same of going cold turkey (pun intended). 
Also, I really want to get my senior dog and cat started on it along with my younger dogs, so I'll need some recommendations for seniors and for cats (I'm not sure she could make it through a whole drumstick or would even eat the bones of anything). So I'm pretty much lost in the cat department 
Any thoughts? I love advice, so anything will help!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I just want to know if anyone knows of any good wholesalers who deliver (I live in Reno so that would be an issue) and how to switch over?


You don't want to buy pre-mix raw. It's nothing more than raw kibble. All you need is a grocery store. It's a good idea to get a freezer just for the dogs. I have 2 Great Danes and 2 cats so I use a good bit of food. Find a small independent grocer in your area who will order stuff for you by the case. I get chicken backs and drumsticks, turkey necks and wings, and beef hearts by the case from such a store near me. He marks it up very little because he doesn't have to unpack it, package it up and put it in his coolers. He just unloads it off the truck and I come pick it up pretty quickly. I usually call him with an order every 3 weeks or so on a Monday. He adds my order to his regular order and I pick it up when it's delivered on Thrusday. I take it home, thaw it out if froozen and package it in meal size zip lock baggies and re-freeze.

For my suggestions on the easiest way to switch, check out my web page listed below in my sig. It should answer most of your questions but if not, you can come back here and ask any further questions you have.



> I've heard that doing it gradually can be hard on their system, but I've also heard the same of going cold turkey (pun intended).


It's generrally accepted and it's been my experience with over 100 dogs I've helped switch that cold turkey is the way to go. You start out with one protein source for a couple of weeks then add a new protein source every week or so. Chicken seems to work best as a first choice. Its easily digestable and the bones are relatively soft.



> Also, I really want to get my senior dog and cat started on it along with my younger dogs, so I'll need some recommendations for seniors and for cats (I'm not sure she could make it through a whole drumstick or would even eat the bones of anything).


You will start your senior dogs exactly like the others. It MAY take them a little longer to adjust to each new protein source so you may want to take it a little slower introducing new proteins.

Cats are a different story. THey are .... well ... they are cats and have a mind of their own. Sometimes they can be a little more difficult to switch but often not. My cats eat chicken wings and drumsticks and thighs with no problem eating the bones. I don't feed them any bones except chicken but they have caught wild rabbits, squirrels, rodents and birds and have no problems eating those bones.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Question about the canned fish: aren't those cooked? If so, is it still okay for them to eat the bones?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Question about the canned fish: aren't those cooked? If so, is it still okay for them to eat the bones?


Yes, canned is cooked. Yes they can eat those bones.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Well that's cheap and easy enough! Why doesn't everyone feed raw?

Any opinions on home raised pigeons for cats? My friend's mother raises pigeons for various and sundry reasons, feeding them to a cat would not be beneath her, however my friend assures me her mother will have a hard time accepting that I want to feed her organic and home-raised chickens and rabbits to my dogs as well. I tried to explain to her that it's not an insult but a compliment: most of the meat in grocery stores is of a low quality, often laced with hormones and antibiotics, and who knows what else (why I stopped eating it), and I believe that her meat is actually of a high enough quality that it is worthy of being fed to living beings. 

Main problem is that her mother lives 4 hours away from me, so shipping will be a pain the the butt. Any suggestions to make it as small of a pain as possible?


----------

